# [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*[Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

[SIZE=+1]*[Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*[/SIZE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[SIZE=+1]1. Einleitung & Vorbetrachtung[/SIZE]*

Eines der wichtigsten Elemente in der Kühlkette einer CPU o. Ä. ist das Medium welches die Oberfläche der CPU mit dem Block des Kühlkörpers verbindet. Wenn dieses Medium von unzureichender Qualität oder unsachgemäß aufgetragen wurde, bringt einem der beste Kühlkörper nichts. Beim übertragenden Medium  - in diesem Fall Wärmeleitpaste – wird die Wärme von der CPU an den Kühlkörper geleitet, der diese wiederum an die Umgebungsluft abgibt. Je effizienter diese Wärmeübertragung abläuft, desto mehr Wärme kann abgeführt werden – ergo: desto besser kann gekühlt werden. Für den Anwender spiegelt sich die Fähigkeit Wärme zu übertragen in der physikalischen Größe der Wärmeleitfähigkeit wieder. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit wird mit der Einheit [W/(m*K)] angegeben. Dabei hat unsere Umgebungsluft eine  Wärmeleitfähigkeit von rund 0,026 W/(m*K). Sehr gute Wärmeleiter sind übrigens die Metalle Aluminium und Kupfer. Noch besser (aber für unseren Fall weniger Einsatzfähig) ist Diamant. Eine kurze Übersicht verschiedener Materialien mit ihrer Wärmeleitfähigkeit findet ihr in folgender Aufzählung:


```
Luft         0,0262 W/(m*K)
Nickel        85 W/(m*K)
Silizium    150 W/(m*K)
Aluminium    236 W/(m*K)
Kupfer        380 W/(m*K)
Silber        429 W/(m*K)
Diamant        2300 W/(m*K)
```


Die zu diesem Test zur Verfügung gestellten Wärmeleitpasten reihen sich in obige Aufzählung mit folgenden Werten ein:


```
Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut    8,5 W/(m*K)
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut    11,8 W/(m*K)
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut    12,5 W/(m*K)
```

Verglichen mit der obigen Tabelle sehen diese Werte zunächst recht dürftig aus. Es sei jedoch angemerkt, dass Wärmeleitpaste allein die Aufgabe hat, die mikroskopischen Unebenheiten zwischen den Planflächen der CPU und dem Kühlkörper zu schließen. Wenn keine Wärmeleitpaste eingesetzt werden würde, sind die durch die Unebenheiten entstehenden Hohlräume mit Luft gefüllt, was mit dem entsprechend schlechten Wärmeleitwert (siehe oben) verbunden wäre. Zum Abschluss der Vorbetrachtung sollte noch festgehalten werden, dass die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut um den Faktor 477 höher ist als bei der von Luft. 

*[SIZE=+1]2. Vorbereitungen zur Messung[/SIZE]*

Die Applikation der Wärmeleitpasten ist für den erfahrenen Anwender problemlos. Der Applikator ist hierbei allerdings nur bedingt hilfreich. So lässt sich die Aeronaut aufgrund ihrer vergleichbaren hohen Viskosität am einfachsten auftragen - ich würde es schon fast streichzart nennen. Bei ihr konnte ich auch sehr gut mit dem Applikator arbeiten, was eine sehr gleichmäßig und dünn aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste nach sich zog. Naturgemäß sinkt die Viskosität mit der steigenden Wärmeleitfähigkeit der hier getesteten Pasten. Die Kryonaut ist vergleichsweise zähflüssig, was das Auftragen etwas anspruchsvoller macht. Da der mitgelieferte Applikator aus einem flexiblen, gummiartigen Kunststoff ist, lies sich die Kryonaut mit diesem nur mäßig auftragen. Hierbei habe ich lieber zu einem Spatel aus Hartplastik gegriffen mit dem ich sonst auch immer die Wärmeleitpasten auftrage. Hier wäre es eine Überlegung wert für die niederviskosen Wärmeleitpasten entsprechend festeren Applikatoren mitzuliefern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro Packung der Thermal Grizzly Wärmeleitpasten werden zwei Applikatorspitzen mitgeliefert. Neben dem bereits angesprochenem Manko ist zu nennen, dass eine gewisse Restmenge an Wärmeleitpaste nach der Anwendung im Applikator verbleibt. Wenn man diese wiederverwenden möchte müssen sie nach der Anwendung mit Zahnstocher, Wattestäbchen und ähnlichen Utensilien gereinigt werden. Die mitgelieferten Applikatoren empfinde ich dennoch als nettes Gimmick. Besonders für unerfahrene Anwender können diese sehr nützlich sein. Leute die schon jahrelang mit „ihrer Methode“ die Pasten auftragen, werden diese wohl auch trotz mitgelieferten Applikatoren weiter anwenden.

*[SIZE=+1]3. Praktische Untersuchungen[/SIZE]*

Zur praktischen Untersuchung wurden die verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten auf einer Powercolor R9 290X appliziert. Auf dieser ist ein Rajintek Morpheus verbaut, welcher von zwei Akasa Viper 120 mm belüftet wird. Hierbei wurden die Wärmeleitpaste nicht nur für die Wärmeabfuhr der GPU eingesetzt sondern auch für die Spannungswandler VRM1 und VRM2. Die Kühlkörper der Spannungswandler werden mittels Pushpins montiert, was den Einsatz von klebenden Wärmeleitpads überflüssig macht. Solch dünne klebende Wärmeleitpads bieten übrigens im Schnitt eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 1 W/(m*K). 

Die Grafikkarte wird für eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit auf Standarttakt (1000MHz /1250MHz) betrieben. Als Testszenario wurde der Burn-In-Test von Furmark gewählt der mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 (0xMSAA) für genau 5 min durchgeführt wurde. Das System wurde vor jedem Test auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht und anschließend wieder auf Starttemperatur herunter gekühlt. Die Umgebungstemperatur war in allen Tests gleich. Alle Gehäuse- und Grafikkartenlüfter wurden permanent auf 100% betrieben. Da die Fähigkeit Wärme von einem Bauteil auf einen Kühlkörper zu übertragen getestet werden soll ist es notwendig, dass die Temperatur vom Kühlkörper mit maximal möglicher Leistung abgeführt wird. Die Starttemperatur lag für alle Tests bei folgenden Werten:


```
Umgebung    20,5 °C
GPU        31 °C
VRM1         27 °C
VRM2        27 °C
```
 
Im Folgenden wird ohne große Umschweife direkt auf die Ergebnisse der Messungen eingegangen, die anschließend interpretiert werden. Dabei werden die drei Messstellen gruppiert und jeweils die gemessenen Temperaturdifferenzen angegeben. Diese bilden sich jeweils aus der gemessenen Höchsttemperatur abzüglich der Umgebungstemperatur. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es zeigt sich deutlich dass die Kryonaut die Beste der hier getesteten Wärmeleitpasten ist. Das ist anhand der gegebenen Werte zur Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch wenig überraschend. Vorallem in hohen Temperaturbereichen kann sie ihre Stärken ausspielen. Das zeigt sich bei der Temperatur des Spannungswandlers VRM1 deutlich. Zwischen der Aeronaut und der Kryonaut ist hierbei eine Temperaturdifferenz von 9 K zu verzeichnen - was knapp über 10% entspricht. Unweit hinter der Kryonaut folgt die Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste die trotz silikonfreier Zusammensetzung einen ähnlich guten Temperaturleitwert mit sich bringt. 
 
*[SIZE=+1]4. Zusammenfassung[/SIZE]*

Abschließend werden die getesteten Produkte stichpunktartig zusammengefasst. Zunächst werden Punkte genannt die für alle Produkte zutreffen. 

*Allgemein*
+ gute und sinnvolle Verpackung (Ziplock Tüten)
+ zwei Applikatoren zum Aufschrauben auf die Spritzen beigelegt
- Härte der Applikatoren sollte an Viskosität der jeweiligen Wärmeleitpaste angepasst werden


*Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut*
+ (in Verbindung mit mitgeliefertem Applikator) sehr einfache und angenehme Applikation
+ preiswert
o mittelmäßige (keine schlechte) Wärmeleitfähigkeit

*Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut*
+ sehr gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit (wenig schlechter als Kryonaut) 
+ silikonfrei (und damit für Silikonsensitve Andendungen und Anwender geeignet)
o saubere und dünne Applikation erfordert etwas Geschick

*Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut*
+ sehr gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit
o für Wärmeleitpasten gehobener Preis
o saubere und dünne Applikation erfordert etwas Geschick


*[SIZE=+1]5. In eigener Sache[/SIZE]*

Ich möchte mich bei PCGH, Thermal Grizzly und Caseking für das zur Verfügung stellen der hier getesteten Wärmeleitpasten bedanken. Persönlich war ich sehr an der Kryonaut interessiert und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Wenn ich zukünftig mal wieder vor der Wahl stehen sollte welche Wärmeleitpaste mitbestellt wird ist meine Wahl trotz des minimal höheren Preises klar: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut – vorrausgesetzt der Markt bietet bis dahin keine bessere konventionelle Wärmeleitpaste. 

Das war mein erstes Review welches ich je geschrieben habe. Ich hoffe es hilft den Lesern weiter. Für konstruktive Kritik sowie Fragen zu den Produkten und/ oder im Test angesprochenen Themen, stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Platzhalter


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Danke, super geschrieben 

Wie sah denn das komplette Testsystem aus?


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Dankeschön. 

Das Testsystem ist eher unspektakulär. Die meißten Komponenten sind ziemlich genau 4 Jahre alt. Habe es nicht erwähnt, da es für Furmark keine Rolle spielt.

2600k@4,6Ghz
Asus p8p67 rev3.1
8GB G-Skill Ripjaw irgendwas
Be Quiet Dark Power 9
Corsair Carbide Air540@6x Akasa Viper 140mm

Ja, 6 Gehäuselüfter sind der absolute Overkill und nein ich würde es nicht wieder verbauen. Zumal ich in meinem alten Gehäuse (Antec Three Hundred) Ingame bessere VGA1 Temperaturen hatte wie vor dem Test.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Danke


----------



## Butterwichtel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Danke für den Test.
Hast du vielleicht noch die Temperaturen der Karte mit deiner alten WLP?


----------



## barmitzwa (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Wärmeleitpasten: Thermal Grizzly Aeornaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut*

Gerne doch 
Die Chill Factor 3, die ich vorher drauf hatte, lag in etwa bei der Aeronaut. (was zu erwarten war, aufgrund der ähnlichen Wärmeleitkoeffizienten)


----------

